# $13.00 Atomic Digital Clock With Moon Phase



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have one of these for our OUTBACK and it works great ..

LaCrosse® Atomic Digital Clock With Moon Phase

These wil probably sell out pretty quick...

The price is normally 45.00 -- It is on sale for 15.00 -- but wait -- it gets better --

Kohl's card members get an additonal 15% with code MVCCHARGE15 & MVCHOME15
No Kohls CC? Use MVCHOME15 and NEW5779 for 10% and 15% off stackable

For a KOHLS card holder
Subtotal:$15.00 
Percent Off (15%)$2.25
Percent Off (15%)$1.91
Total Shipping:$0.99
Total Tax:$0.74
Total:$12.57

For a Non-Kohls Cardholder:
Subtotal:$15.00 
Percent Off (15%)$2.25
Percent Off (10%)$1.28
Total Shipping:$0.99
Total Tax:$0.52
Total:$12.98


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, just ordered it!

Let's see.......

Griddle = $20.00
Cooler = $20.00
Clock = $13.00

Your great deals are saving me right to the poorhouse at this rate!









Thanks for the tip........ Keep them coming!

Where on your Outback did you mount the remote sensor?

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks! Love the 99c shipping...

Mine is on the way!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Got one! Thanks!. You are a one man "Brads Deals"

Walter


----------



## kbacon (Jan 29, 2008)

hyewalt34 said:


> Got one! Thanks!. You are a one man "Brads Deals"
> 
> Walter


Just got one also! Thank you for the bargain.


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Got one Myself..Great Deal
Thank's


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome!  Thanks, Ghosty!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Item Sold Out!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Item Sold Out!!


I'll sell ya mine for say.....$40?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Item Sold Out!!


I'll sell ya mine for say.....$40?








[/quote]


----------

